# Novel Protein diet for cat with IBD and cat with food allergy



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi everyone. What a relief to be able to be in contact with likeminded people where my cats' health is concerned . We have 2 beautiful 12 year old cats , one russian blue who has been recently diagnosed with IBD and one bengal who has licked his hind legs and stomach bare and after many tests we have surmised he has a food allergy . I am so upset as have had many cats but none with either problem . My IBD girl has suffered a lot with constant vet trips, Vit B injections and antibiotics. We are trying to pro-long the time when we start the steroids and she seems to be managing but we have a few good weeks and then it starts again. I have her on a novel protein diet of Rabbit from the butcher and pumpkin which she's had for 3 months now, with fish oil . I know she needs more nutrients so I have her on rabbit and ZD dried food , which I hate. My bengal is on just ZD wet and dry which is just so awful looking but he has stopped licking so much . However I took him to a dermatologist as his ears have a yeast infection because of the food allergy who said I should have both cats on Purina HA as its hydrolysed soya and cause 0 reaction. I have started both of them this week and they have been sick with bad stomachs so I have made the change too quick . I hate this foods even more than the ZD as no cat should have grain/soya and they get so thirsty on the dried food ( another thing I try to stay away from ) . To make matters worse , the bengal only drinks from our tap so if we are out all day he gets dehydrated . ( I've 2 cat fountains but no luck !) Im sorry this is so long but basically am desperate trying to find a new novel protein diet . I can't use venison / buffalo as to near to beef, or any foul . I am now looking at kangaroo or ostrich which I can source in London but no bonemeal. In the US they are leagues ahead of us with a company called addiction food and some others that have made such food but they don't deliver to the UK. I am happy to try a BARF diet for the bengal but my darling Russian can't keep raw food down . Does anyone have any suggestions with regards a company that makes novel protein diet in this country ? I have found there are a few in germany but they make rabbit and catnip , which both cats have had sadly . Phew.. I'm so sorry for this being so long . Thank you so much for taking the trouble in reading this .


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your cats being poorly and your struggle with finding a right food for them! I've no experience with IBD or food allergies but there's a sticky here about it which I'm sure contains lots of useful information. I can't link from my phone, but you will find it on the top of this sections. First thing that comes to my mind is Vet Concept. Ok, it's not a UK company, but you can order it online. They've got novel proteins like kangaroo, rabbit, goat, etc. Hope that helps!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi from another ibd cat fellow sufferer!

I'm at work so can't reply fully, I feed my cat kangaroo I have it delivered from Germany and it is grain free and single protein from vet concept.

There is info on the ibd sticky..but will reply more fully later.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

My Daisy has food allergy to grain and pork and other things. We're doing well on Kattovit Sensitive which is wet food and Hypoalergenic with chicken as single protein. Available from Zooplus. 
The vet also gave us some probiotic capsules - Synbiotic. She feels even better now.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Boocat, I sympathise with you, I have 2 cats with IBD and food allergies and one cat with skin problems related to allergies.

My cats do very well on rabbit too. I think partly because it's very low in fat and partly because it's a natural food for them. However all 3 of mine are allergic to most fish, so I can't add salmon oil to their food without making them ill. I do add a little krill oil to their wet food though and they seem Ok with that even though krill are fish!

My cats are allergic to beef and chicken, (as well as fish) which makes it difficult finding foods that suit them as so many sensitive foods are based on chicken sadly. One of them with IBD does well on Integra Protect Kangaroo (from ZP), but does not do well on the Vet Concept Kangaroo that Nicola refers to. 

The cat with skin problems does well on raw rabbit, and some single protein foods such as Grau Light, Feringa, Goat (Vet Concept), and Kattovit.

I give one of my cats pigeon and partridge, which he likes, and seems OK with. Again, more 'natural' foods for him.

I do find it's really important with IBD to keep the diet low in fat, so whatever you feed them in the way of wet food, check its low in fat.

There is a prescription-only low fat cat food sold by Vet Concept. I believe they'll accept a prescription being faxed to them by your vet. Nicola could tell you if this is so, when she comes back to the thread. 

Adult Katze Nassnahrung Shop - Vet-Concept GmbH & Co KG


----------



## Fnesnug (Jan 22, 2014)

I recently started my allergy sufferer on a diet of horse as the only protein. Wildcat makes a dry food with horse. I know, I know - dry is horrible, but with 60% meat content, it's definitely better than z/d dry - he refused the wet z/d. I supplemented with Hermann's horsemeat (not complete). I'm hoping that fish is the trigger, as it's fairly easy to avoid, but I've only tried him on horse, lamb and recently chicken.

Anyway - the horse works great and will be the fallback (instead of the hypoallergenic bird feed from Hill's).


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dear Fnesung,Chillminx, Wildcat , Ragdolls friend , nicolaa123 and Joy .. I am so sorry for the late reply .. 
i'm not the greatest with computers , even though at 40 i should be great !! I was looking to see if I had any replies but couldnt find them , until now . I cant emphasise how grateful I am for all your kind and incredibly productive replies. Ive felt quite alone with this novel , species appropriate diet station but now , thanks to each of your answers I have so many more options to go onto . As you say , its got to be low fat and its a guessing game as to how they will react . I am away this weekend but on monday will investigate all your food ideas . 
With thanks to you all . what a blessing to have found you all xxx I write this after my poor cats have yellow diarrhoea this morning due to the vets saying i have to try Purina HA soya diet. I am chucking it in the bin and going to buy more rabbit until I look up your kind suggestions on monday . xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm glad somebody has mentioned rabbit as I'm about to try it on my Daisy. I just got from Zooplus a few Terra Faelis tins with rabbit (85% meat content) and broccoli and no grain. Will let you know in case it worked OK.

Boocat, chin up you'll find a few suitable food options soon and your kitty will feel much better


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry..yes you can fax over a note from your vet to get the horse cat food. Just download the form from the website..

With regards to tests, what has the vet tested for ie what bloods, stools, u/scan, endescopy etc


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you all once again ! Why didn't I join up sooner . Ive just ordered a months supply of Kangaroo and amaranth from ZP. I am so relieved . The Vet Concept and Wild cat are in german which I cant read.. how did you manage to order from it please ?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Boocat73 said:


> Thank you all once again ! Why didn't I join up sooner . Ive just ordered a months supply of Kangaroo and amaranth from ZP. I am so relieved . The Vet Concept and Wild cat are in german which I cant read.. how did you manage to order from it please ?


My cat reacted to the amaranth..from memory with out looking at notes the amaranth is an old fashioned grain ?? Anyway it was definitely a big no!

Try google translate for the German ones, for vc I just send them an email for the order.

Oh and I wouldn't order so much food at once when you are in trials..


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> > My cat reacted to the amaranth..from memory with out looking at notes the amaranth is an old fashioned grain
> 
> 
> You're right Nicola, it is an old fashioned type of grain, supposedly better tolerated than modern wheat, maize etc. But not in Riley's case unfortunately.
> ...


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks again.. I did rush in thinking the kangaroo and amaranth would solve the on going saga but yes, it is a grain which she will react to so the order is cancelled. One more question , I was told by my vet that I should feed the novel protein and gentle carbohydrate for a minimum of 3 months . Do you switch every 3 months too ?I think this is a must and was also told that perhaps if there is a positive reaction, it might be clever to feed this food forever. I don't believe in feeding the same food but has anyone else been told this? Interesting that Chillminx , you have noticed the hot weather seems to have made them worse. Its such a sensitive issue . Thank you again .. for the 100th time ! 
And yes , google translate works brilliantly for VC. x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

After 3 months of stability you can then start to introduce new foods, again single proteins with limited add ons and then note the reaction you will then build up a list of safe foods (hopefully) or if like Riley you won't 

You may may have missed my earlier question, what tests have been done to lead them to the conclusion it's ibd?


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry Nicola, I did see your earlier question but am rushing around . They are 99% sure its IBD as she tested for low folate and has to have 4 weekly Vit.B shots that really make a difference , along with a course of metronidazole ( which of course is disgusting, poor thing ) . Then we leave her for a month and she goes really down hill so we start again.. we are trying to prolong starting prednisone . She put on a good amount of weight with the treatment so we are confident its not lymphoma , thank god , but I have read if they have aggressive IBD , it can occur later on . I am not willing to allow them to perform a biopsy as she has been through so much and I feel theres no need ... she has had all the other tests , stool, blood etc and so `i feel secure, sadly that IBD is what she has, as does our vet. 
I do find Pro- Kolin really helps her and another holistic vet , Richard Alport , told me to give her charcoal to heal the gut and they do seem to help. 
I tried her on a raw diet from am amazing company called Purrfect , but she was immediately sick so sadly , even though I read thats the only thing that could heal her 100% , I don't think she is up to it yet . Perhaps with the new kangaroo from VC things may improve. I know when she is going downhill as she itches madly after eating and lifts her paws up as if they are burning , then darts around the house . 
I hope you're cats are doing well.. you all seem to have things wonderfully together . Thanks so much for helping mine xxx :thumbup:


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry .. why not with Riley ? Thats so depressing for you .


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Boocat73 said:


> Sorry Nicola, I did see your earlier question but am rushing around . They are 99% sure its IBD as she tested for low folate and has to have 4 weekly Vit.B shots that really make a difference , along with a course of metronidazole ( which of course is disgusting, poor thing ) . Then we leave her for a month and she goes really down hill so we start again.. we are trying to prolong starting prednisone . She put on a good amount of weight with the treatment so we are confident its not lymphoma , thank god , but I have read if they have aggressive IBD , it can occur later on . I am not willing to allow them to perform a biopsy as she has been through so much and I feel theres no need ... she has had all the other tests , stool, blood etc and so `i feel secure, sadly that IBD is what she has, as does our vet.
> I do find Pro- Kolin really helps her and another holistic vet , Richard Alport , told me to give her charcoal to heal the gut and they do seem to help.
> I tried her on a raw diet from am amazing company called Purrfect , but she was immediately sick so sadly , even though I read thats the only thing that could heal her 100% , I don't think she is up to it yet . Perhaps with the new kangaroo from VC things may improve. I know when she is going downhill as she itches madly after eating and lifts her paws up as if they are burning , then darts around the house .
> I hope you're cats are doing well.. you all seem to have things wonderfully together . Thanks so much for helping mine xxx :thumbup:


With the bloods did they do an epi test? Be worth ruling that out. Have they done an endescopy and ultra scan?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Boocat73 said:


> Sorry .. why not with Riley ? Thats so depressing for you .


Because unfortunately he has reactions to pretty much everything! He had b12 injections didn't help, pro kolin gave him diarrhoea, steriods did nothing for him. He is on cholarambucil once per week and in flare ups he has metrondazole.


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

That's such a nightmare .. Its so trail by error and one week its good , the next 10 steps back ..have you tried the raw diet ? They do say some cats shouldn't be on it and I think poor Riley and mine are those cats . You must be so exasperated and worn down by it all . It seems to have taken over my life for definite . Good luck with it all xx


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

And yes, epi test came back normal .


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I tried my 2 boys with IBD on raw diets and they loved it but it was a disaster from a health POV.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Boocat73 said:


> And yes, epi test came back normal .


That's good, what did the ultra scan show? Anything in the biopsy from the endescopy?

Oh and Riley doesn't see raw as food, he did once try raw turkey..but well that reacted  he won't eat boiled fish and chicken is a no no..

I'm thinking to try goat again, but need to find just goat..

Riley is a bit of a complicated case


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi everyone.. Im sorry I only post my problems and don't help anyone in return but you are all so knowledgeable and I'm so grateful . To quickly re-cap .. one cat has a food alley and has been on the horrid ZD diet and one has IBD and has had homemade rabbit and pumpkin. You kindly suggested vet concept Kangaroo for the male and I bought the rabbit and parsnip for the IBD cat. It came today and I mixed in a small amount of the Kangaroo for my male cat and he has been violently sick 4 times. Over the weekend he had terrible diarrhoea which was so unlike him and I thought it was a reaction to weeks of the ZD, but now he seems to have symptoms of my poor IBD cat itching and his fur going straight up . I am devastated and also mixed in sone ZD dry food with the zangaroo so now have I ruined things ? Ive just given him a small handful as he has nothing in his stomach after being so sick but have I now ruined the kangaroo ? Do I give him the ZD in the morning ? Just to make matters worse the Vet concept rabbit seems to have made the IBD cat worse.. she was doing well on the boiled rabbit/pumpkin mix, but she's darting around the house itching madly . I fear Ive now ruined the rabbit being a novel protein and will have to try the kangaroo on her. Is this really happening ?! I fear I am losing so much ground and running out of foods that will help them. By giving the allergy cat the ZD after the kangaroo , have I ruined them both ? Thank you so much .. this is heartbreaking and I fear I am making matters so much worse.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, sorry to hear things are worse. I do sympathise, and know how frustrating and worrying it can be when it seems almost every food you give them seems to upset them. I have had all these problems this summer with my two four year old cats (brothers) and although things have calmed down I still need to be super watchful as to what they eat.

Vet Concept is good quality food, but sadly neither of my two boys with IBD got along with it. I also gave it to my boy who has had skin problems due to allergies and he was Ok at first and then reacted badly to it. So Vet Concept is not for mine, and maybe it is not suitable for your cats either. 

Both my boys with sensitive tums do well on home-cooked rabbit, but of course they can't eat that all the time as it's not a balanced food. So they have Vom Feinsten turkey for neutered cats, Kattovit Sensitive, Miamor Mild Meals Chicken and ham, Grau Light, and about once a week some lightly cooked chicken livers, or lambs kidneys.

This is not to say that any of those foods will automatically suit your cats. It really is a matter of trial and error to see what suits each individual. The fact my two are related to each other means that what suits one seems to suit the other, so it is a bit easier.

As I may have mentioned before, I do find it important to keep their diet low in fat. An OOH vet advised me that cats with gut inflammation find it difficult to digest much fat. The cats do seem better on a low fat diet for sure. 

I think you have to go back to square one and feed your two a food you know they did well on, with no diarrhoea or vomiting. If this means feeding them plain poached chicken (if they are OK with it) or rabbit for a week then so be it. 

Once their tums are more settled you can think of which food you are going to reintroduce, but I would go very, very slowly with a teaspoonful at a time added alongside their regular food.


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you so much Chillminx, you are a godsend. Im sorry you too have these problems but you seem to be managing it so much better. I will now look what works for your cat and check out the ingredients . I know the food allergy boy is on ZD which as you know isa hydrolysed chicken so maybe a I can allow him some complete grain free chicken food , but his ears are full of wax so Im afraid even though his fur is growing back, there is still a reaction . I agree, only low fat for the both of them . What I don't understand is , especially with the VC rabbit and parsnip, if its pure and grain free, how my IBD cat can have such a bad reaction to it ..especially as home cooked rabbit is the only food she seems to be able to stomach . Maybe its the way the food is processed .. my rabbit is pale colour and their rabbit is a meaty colour , but thats always the case I know. I really want to get my poor bengal off this horrid dried food as she's so thirsty all the time and his coat as lost all its shine . I don't where why he suddenly got diarrhoea this weekend before the VC food . I am beginning tp worry that his food allergy is developing into IBD , which I think can happen. I know I can get Ostrich from my butcher and was wondering if I should attempt to give them both that with a novel carbohydrate . If I was braver I'd get a mincer and try the raw diet .. maybe I'll have to seriously consider that for the allergy cat . Anyway , your reply is, as ever so valuable , thank you . I hope your 4 cats are having a good week , as are you .


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Boocat, I wanted you to know that you are not alone in struggling with such issues. 

I, too have a cat who is suffering from intolerance/ IBD/ who knows what issues. We are currently waiting the results of biopsies taken during endoscopy last week. My cat suffers from chronic vomiting but there seems to be little logic involved in finding a cause/trigger. 

Please don't feel bad that you have caused a worsening in your cats' symptoms. It seems to be trial and error and you are doing your best. What more can you do?. My cat was on a grain free, sugar free and soy free diet but was vomiting. He improved on Royal Canin Sensitivity Control chicken and rice which contains grains and sugars but then gradually worsened. He has failed to tolerate plain chicken, rabbit, venison and kangaroo. The latter two being for him, novel proteins. He seems o k on something for a few days only to then start vomiting again. Incidently the kangaroo, which I had pinned most hope on, caused the worst reaction culminating in my request for endoscopy/ ultrasound. My vet was unable to find anything obvious except a small " sore patch" in his stomach.

I suppose what I'm really trying to say is please don't feel bad that you have caused a worsening in your cats symptoms. We do our research and take the advice of our vets but for many of these cats the solution is not simple. It is trial and error and what works for one cat will not work for another. You are doing all that you can to help your cats but it can be a frustrating and very painful process.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Boocat, you could try giving them ostrich on its own, I wouldnt add anything to it whilst their tums are unsettled. 

Btw, my 2 were Ok for quite a while on RC Sensitivity pouches and then began regurgitating it every time. It is not particularly low in fat so maybe that's the problem, or it could be the rice component. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dearest Forester and Chillminx,
Firstly a huge heartfelt thank you to you both for your kind and soothing words and words of wisdom too , you both sadly having to go though this awful ever changing scenario of IBD/Allergy. Im so sorry you too have these battles with the food and thank you for suggesting other foods that have worked for your cats, albeit for a while , but its so helpful . My poor Bengal was sick again so I took him this afternoon to the the vets who say he's lost too much weight and now they are doing a complete blood test . Whats heartbreaking is he has always been the well one , whilst my darling Russian Blue has had the problems (IBD) . They have diagnosed him with a food allergy but I am now thinking he may be getting IBD .I cant help thinking 2 months of ZD hasn't helped him he gets so thirsty and hates the wet food, and his fur has lost all its shine . But I have contacted an animal nutritionist in Scotland called Dr.Chandler and she is going to make me up a diet plan with homemade meals for each cat. When I get the plans , with added nutrition mix, I will post them on here so maybe it will help your darling cats . Interesting that Kangaroo was also the worst for your cats .. I wonder if its because they would never even be on the same continent as those poor kangaroos and that their bodies just cant stomach it..and yes, plain ostrich is something Ive been considering , thank you. SO!! The minute i get the plan, I will post it xx with love and to you all xx We'll beat it Yet!


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry .. one more thing .. have any of you tried your cats on white fish ? I don't know if thats a bad idea or not . x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I give my cats steamed white fish very occasionally if they are not well. Any more frequently and they vomit it up.  

If you wanted to feed it once or twice a week it should be OK (if your cats can tolerate it).


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Boocat73 said:


> What I don't understand is , especially with the VC rabbit and parsnip, if its pure and grain free, how my IBD cat can have such a bad reaction to it ..especially as home cooked rabbit is the only food she seems to be able to stomach .


Maybe potato is a problem?


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Forester said:


> I, too have a cat who is suffering from intolerance/ IBD/ who knows what issues. We are currently waiting the results of biopsies taken during endoscopy last week. My cat suffers from chronic vomiting but there seems to be little logic involved in finding a cause/trigger.
> 
> Please don't feel bad that you have caused a worsening in your cats' symptoms. It seems to be trial and error and you are doing your best. What more can you do?. My cat was on a grain free, sugar free and soy free diet but was vomiting. He improved on Royal Canin Sensitivity Control chicken and rice which contains grains and sugars but then gradually worsened. He has failed to tolerate plain chicken, rabbit, venison and kangaroo. The latter two being for him, novel proteins. He seems o k on something for a few days only to then start vomiting again. Incidently the kangaroo, which I had pinned most hope on, caused the worst reaction culminating in my request for endoscopy/ ultrasound. My vet was unable to find anything obvious except a small " sore patch" in his stomach.


Sorry to read this.  I've been wondering how you got on with the Ranitidine...


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

In my other post I promised I'll report back on my cat's reaction to rabbit. Daisy has food allergies but she doesn't have IBD. Well, we tried Terra Faelis tins rabbit with broccoli and catnip and she was fine  I didn't even mix it with Kattovit Sensitive, just offered a little and then she had it all day. 
The downside is ... really expensive


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Boocat73 said:


> Sorry .. one more thing .. have any of you tried your cats on white fish ? I don't know if thats a bad idea or not . x


I tried some steamed cod with him last week but he wouldn't touch it.



LDK1 said:


> Sorry to read this.  I've been wondering how you got on with the Ranitidine...


For some strange reason the ranitidine changed the pattern of the vomiting but didn't reduce the incidence of it.  Instead of vomiting almost exclusively after breakfast he was vomiting at other times as well, just not quite so often .


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Forester said:


> For some strange reason the ranitidine changed the pattern of the vomiting but didn't reduce the incidence of it.  Instead of vomiting almost exclusively after breakfast he was vomiting at other times as well, just not quite so often .


Hmmm...

Actually, I noticed after my posting that you have mentioned some things on the IBD sticky. I'll have a read later as I may (or may not) be heading down a similar street of confusing symptoms with my Rosie - just waiting on the results of a battery of tests at the moment.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

LDK1 said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Actually, I noticed after my posting that you have mentioned some things on the IBD sticky. I'll have a read later as I may (or may not) be heading down a similar street of confusing symptoms with my Rosie - just waiting on the results of a battery of tests at the moment.


LDK1, I wish you and Rosie a simple and quick resolution to Rosie's digestive problems.

Dylan's situation seems to have become more confusing, for both me and my vet, as time has gone on. Tests have so far identified. . absolutely nothing. Something however is making him sick.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Boocat73 said:


> > What I don't understand is , especially with the VC rabbit and parsnip, if its pure and grain free, how my IBD cat can have such a bad reaction to it ..especially as home cooked rabbit is the only food she seems to be able to stomach . Maybe its the way the food is processed
> 
> 
> All manufactured cat food is highly processed, as well as having various mineral and vitamin supplements added, plus prebiotics in some cases (e.g. Vet Concept). It could be any one of those that is causing the bad reaction in your cats.
> ...


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

chillminx said:


> All manufactured cat food is highly processed, as well as having various mineral and vitamin supplements added, plus prebiotics in some cases (e.g. Vet Concept). It could be any one of those that is causing the bad reaction in your cats.
> 
> My cat with the skin allergies developed eosinophilic granulomas on his lip whilst eating VC Kangaroo! (e/granulomas are associated with food allergies) They cleared up as soon as I took him off the VC. To test my theory, I tried him 4 mths later with a tin of VC Kangaroo, and he had the same reaction. He has never had that specific reaction to any other food, though he has had other skin reactions to other foods.


That's interesting to hear chillminx. I had pinned my hopes on the V C kangaroo as a novel protein but it really did cause an alarming increase in symptoms. He hasn't reacted quite so badly to anything else I have tried him with.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Forester, the Quote facility seems to have gone awry - Boocat is shown in your quote as posting the comment I posted Not sure if you can edit it?


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Forester, the Quote facility seems to have gone awry - Boocat is shown in your quote as posting the comment I posted Not sure if you can edit it?


Whoops. I'd spotted that something had gone wrong but didn't realise that I would be able to correct it.

Thanks for the prompt  It seems o k now.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Boocat what did the ultra scan reveal and the biopsies? If your vet has diagnosed ibd what treatment have they suggested..apologies if I have missed these answers.




Strangely Riley can only eat the vc kangaroo!!


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi Forrester, Chilminx , Nicola , Ragdolls friend and anyone else with our desperate problems with our darling IBD/allergy cats . Forester , like you I have now tried kangaroo and ostrich , being wonderful novel proteins , but they too have failed . I watch Dr.Becker on Utube who I'm sure you all know, and always try to follow her advice but its just looking like this novel protein idea is collapsing . Since i last wrote , my allergy bengal boy went really downhill and is now the the vets having being diagnosed with Pancreatitis . Im now left wondering has it really been about that all along, with his licking himself bald due to pain rather than an allergy, however he's had ear problems in tangent with the licking so perhaps the allergy has bought on his Pancreatitis . Anyway , he's been put-on the chicken and rice sensitivity food , as they've finally agreed to end the ZD. They said its better to have his allergy come back than have the pancreas flare up. 
How are we meant to ease them if even the novel protein theory fails . My IBD girl is living of my boiled rabbit and pumpkin , as I've said , and anytime i try her anything else , she goes immediately downhill .Ive just bought the felini nutrition mix from Zooplus and have started to include it to make sure she's getting the correct vit/min dose but its all in german. I've seen on this forum someone say it should make up no more than 5% of their daily food so /i am putting a pinch of it on with each portion. Ive not heard back from the nutritionist , and to be honest , if the novel proteins are failing , I don't know what she'll be able to do anyway. My luck to you all .. oh and Nicola , isn't it weird that Riley seems to be the only cat to keep down the VC kangaroo. Im so happy for you though.. what a relief. And equally how shocking Chillminx with your cats reaction . 
well, I must keep my posts shorter x thinking of you all xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Boocat, so sorry to hear your poor boy has pancreatitis, bless him I hope he soon feels better. Being on IV fluids and not eating anything for a few days will help rest the gut. 

Pancreatitis can be caused by the cat vomiting a lot. Bacteria gets forced up into the pancreas and causes infection and inflammation. If your cat has suspected IBD or food allergies I imagine he has been vomiting quite a bit recently? This is why I get nervous if either of my two boys with IBD vomits more than once in a while, (I fear the development of Pancreatitis). 

The elimination diet using a novel protein is a tried and tested way of identifying food allergies, but if the cat reacts badly to the novel proteins one tries, then as you found that makes things worse. He may not react to all novel proteins, particularly if you gave the pure protein, which you prepared yourself at home.

But in the case of your poorly boy I suspect that as he has Pancreatitis he might well have reacted badly to any novel protein you gave him atm.

Also he will have found it difficult to digest fat at present, and the foods you tried him with e.g. Vet Concept Kangaroo etc, would not have been especially low in fat. 

Eating anything at all is out of the question with severe Pancreatitis anyway, as the food can't be digested and the inflammation gets worse. 

I do hope he will be OK on the RC Chicken & Rice Sensitivity. One of mine ate that for over a year and was fine with it, but lately not so good I'm afraid. So these things change, and those of us with sensitive cats have to be on the ball all the time. 

If your girl is doing well on cooked rabbit and a little pumpkin, and you can get her to accept a supplement such as Felini Complete or TC Premix (both of which I believe can be added to cooked as well as raw meat), then I would stick with that, and not rock the boat. 

Hope your boy feels better soon.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Boocat73 said:


> Hi Forrester, Chilminx , Nicola , Ragdolls friend and anyone else with our desperate problems with our darling IBD/allergy cats . Forester , like you I have now tried kangaroo and ostrich , being wonderful novel proteins , but they too have failed . I watch Dr.Becker on Utube who I'm sure you all know, and always try to follow her advice but its just looking like this novel protein idea is collapsing . Since i last wrote , my allergy bengal boy went really downhill and is now the the vets having being diagnosed with Pancreatitis . Im now left wondering has it really been about that all along, with his licking himself bald due to pain rather than an allergy, however he's had ear problems in tangent with the licking so perhaps the allergy has bought on his Pancreatitis . Anyway , he's been put-on the chicken and rice sensitivity food , as they've finally agreed to end the ZD. They said its better to have his allergy come back than have the pancreas flare up.
> How are we meant to ease them if even the novel protein theory fails . My IBD girl is living of my boiled rabbit and pumpkin , as I've said , and anytime i try her anything else , she goes immediately downhill .Ive just bought the felini nutrition mix from Zooplus and have started to include it to make sure she's getting the correct vit/min dose but its all in german. I've seen on this forum someone say it should make up no more than 5% of their daily food so /i am putting a pinch of it on with each portion. Ive not heard back from the nutritionist , and to be honest , if the novel proteins are failing , I don't know what she'll be able to do anyway. My luck to you all .. oh and Nicola , isn't it weird that Riley seems to be the only cat to keep down the VC kangaroo. Im so happy for you though.. what a relief. And equally how shocking Chillminx with your cats reaction .
> well, I must keep my posts shorter x thinking of you all xxx


Thank you for your wishes.

Sorry to sound like a broken record..but what did the ultrascan reveal and the pinch biopsies? Plus what medication has your vet considered so far?

If the food isn't the main issue (like my own) you need to start looking at treatment.


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dearest Chillminx and Nicolaa, 
THANK YOU SO MUCH for taking the time to write and answer my questions and worries , especially as you are all in the same boat . Firstly Nicolaa , I apologise for never answering your questions appropriately . My girl has been sick and had an extra sensitive stomach since she was an ill kitten whenever we veered away from the RC chicken and rice.

Now she's 12 she had her first IBD attack and I really thought we were losing her. The vets were wonderful and basically gave me the option to do the biopsy and the invasive tests or just do the blood work and treat her accordingly , hopefully crossing things like lymphoma out if she improved and put weight on. With her GI panel her folate was incredibly low, as was her cobalamin . WE put her on the antibiotic , Vit.B once a week four times and if she improved, continue this every time she has a flare up.

We have had 2 flares ups .. a month apart, and we are now in the second week post the second treatment so I'm watching her v.closely . The vet (and I ) want to put off any steroid treatment but know we will have to eventually . With this food she is doing really well  as you say Chillminx, I wont rock the boat, as the VC rabbit and parsnip caused such an horrendous reaction , that was my lesson . I just hope she dosent get allergic to this . 

And thank you so much for your kind words regarding Raj .. he is allowed to come home tomorrow night x its such a quiet house without him! Strangely, I can honestly say he has been sick maybe 6 times in his entire 12 years . 3 of those in the past 2 weeks .. same with the diarrhoea .. he's always been great . He has high Vit.B and a high bacteria count .. I never knew vomiting too much could cause it, how terrifying . And yes, low fat all the way . I was thinking of trying something like Kattovit mono protein chicken later on , grain free or making something .. anything low fat and gentle. I cannot tell you how freeing it was to put the ZD biscuits in the bin ! Sadly he's addicted to the crunch but there we go . 

I'm sorry your boy cant eat it the RC c and rice anymore .. what do you do ? I agree.. we really have to be on the ball . And does Riley just eat the VC food ? So lucky as it seems so nutritious . I do agree Nicolla .. when the food just isn't working we need to look at stronger treatment .

Thank you both and hope your furry friends are doing well x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

You can not diagnose ibd on blood work alone, just not possible. An ultrascan is not invasive and I would certainly be asking for one to be helping with a diagnosis and endescopy is also needed to be near a diagnosis or ibd with not having the full thickness biopsy.

Steriods are not the only treatment out there if you want to avoid them.

I would certainly not be happy with a diagnosis of ibd on blood work alone..


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi Nicolaa,thank you for your email. I understand what your saying but my vets were making the assumption out of a process of elimination . She had lost so much weight they didn't want to put her through any other tests and their conclusion that is it IBD is from her mass improvement after the Vit.B and antibiotics. I think at this stage we are 97% its not anything else but are prepared to take things a step up if/when she stops reacting to this treatment . I think they will then proceed with the other tests . 
Thank again.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Boocat73 said:


> Dearest Chillminx and Nicolaa,
> THANK YOU SO MUCH for taking the time to write and answer my questions and worries , especially as you are all in the same boat . Firstly Nicolaa , I apologise for never answering your questions appropriately . My girl has been sick and had an extra sensitive stomach since she was an ill kitten whenever we veered away from the RC chicken and rice.
> 
> *Now she's 12 she had her first IBD attack and I really thought we were losing her. The vets were wonderful and basically gave me the option to do the biopsy and the invasive tests or just do the blood work and treat her accordingly *, hopefully crossing things like lymphoma out if she improved and put weight on. With her GI panel her folate was incredibly low, as was her cobalamin . WE put her on the antibiotic , Vit.B once a week four times and if she improved, continue this every time she has a flare up.


There is no need to go for invasive biopsy tests ,my Raggie as with most of the other IBD cats on this thread have all had pinch biopsies done (endoscopy)and xrays/or scans all of which can be far more positive than blood work.
The only time I would consider the invasive full thickness biopsy would be as a last resort.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Boocat73 said:


> Hi Nicolaa,thank you for your email. I understand what your saying but my vets were making the assumption out of a process of elimination . She had lost so much weight they didn't want to put her through any other tests and their conclusion that is it IBD is from her mass improvement after the Vit.B and antibiotics. I think at this stage we are 97% its not anything else but are prepared to take things a step up if/when she stops reacting to this treatment . I think they will then proceed with the other tests .
> Thank again.


But how have they eliminated lymphoma? Not that I'm saying it is, but you said if your cat put weight back on they could rule that out..I would not be happy with that at all!! Early treatment is vital in that scenario..


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi everyone .. thank you for all your post regarding getting a scan etc for my Russian Blue with IBD. We have arranged one for next wednesday . Thankfully our Bengal is home but sadly we have moved on from pancreatitis to Triaditits . He is on a course of steroids and has just finished his course of Metrozidonale . I saw Nicolaa that Riley had triaditis which then went to just IBD. ( I say just lightly of course but well done for getting rid of the other inflamed areas) I also saw a post from a man who had gone to a talk where they had said they weren't actually sure where the added inflammation was coming from ,sometimes not being where they had previously thought . I just wondered if you had any information with what worked for darling Riley . I know that Raj my Bangal was incredibly uncomfortable after he ate but the steroids have improved him dramatically . I hope when he comes off them next wednesday he dosent go dramatically downhill again .
I hope you're all well as are your furry friends . Oh, I have tried Raj on Kattivit sensitive and he's doing great so thank you for that info. His fur had all grown back so we are waiting to see what happens now, after 2 months on the awful ZD ( which did give him a rest of licking himself baled but its such a relief to give him real food. I now wonder if he was licking himself because of any pain due to the pancreatitis but they do say that food allergy often moves onto to pancreatitis and triaditits because of the ,once again , pancreatitis . Best wishes to you all x


----------



## Boocat73 (Jul 25, 2014)

My Bengal !! Goodness I must check my spelling before I press send ! :mad2:


----------

